# Last Photos of Shadow



## Rebbetzin (Jan 19, 2013)

Shadow passed away last weekend.  She knew she was a very loved goat!

Here she is while in labor. The kids were all stillborn.
She had injured her udder badly on a Mesquite branch.







On Saturday, she was basking in the sun for a bit.
Countess came to see how she was doing.






She never lost her interest in food!






Under the heat lamp with her young friend.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh, I am so, so, sorry for your losses. So sad  

No words to convey my sympathy, just that I am so sorry this happened and I hope for a much brighter future for you guys filled with happy goats and happy times.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 19, 2013)

Thats really tough for you and the kids but now and in later years will help them value life - So sorry


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 19, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 19, 2013)

what a sweet looking girl!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 19, 2013)

So very sorry...that's heartbreaking


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 19, 2013)

So sorry.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh no, grown man crying.   I know things happen, but I am not sure how I will handle it, if / when it does.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2013)

I just don't even know what to say. I am truly so sad. Seeing her sweet face up against the little girl just broke my heart, yeah..real tears and I don't do that too much.  Just kinda heavy of heart. May the L-rd comfort you.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 19, 2013)

SOOO sorry.  I was following your other thread. Sad to hear she didn't make it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## alsea1 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm sorry your goat passed. Its never easy to lose an animal.  Goats have such personable presence that you miss them like you would a family dog.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for all your kind word.  The remaining two does are now being "freshened". Hope to have some kids in early summer. 
 She was just the best ever for being a patient girl on the milkstand. Never kicked, stamped her feet, or leaned on me!  I will miss her to be sure.


----------

